# Playing a Diviner



## Byronic (Jun 1, 2010)

So, I'm going to play a Wizard in 3.5 for the first time and people are advising me to play a Diviner (specialist in Divination) and giving up the Evocation school. Apparently this is a very good combination.

While I'm quite fine with becoming a specialist instead of a generalist (especially if it'll benefit the party), I'm wondering. What's so great about the Divination school?

And why is the Evocation school "the best choice to drop"?

Edit: If it's important, the PHB 1, Complete Series and the Faerun books are all allowed.


----------



## cdrcjsn (Jun 1, 2010)

It's mainly because everything in Evocation can be replicated by Conjuration or Alteration.

So going Divination nets you an extra spell slot per level without any real opportunity costs because you only have to give up one school that you can live without.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't think Divination is anything amazing, it's just the whole drop one school deal.  A generalist is just as good.

A diviner is great for a fighter/mage gish, though, to get some extra casting slots, and many good combat buffs are in the school of Divination (True Strike, for example).  In Spell Compendium, there's also some great spells for buffing a Rogue/Diviner multiclass type.

If you're going to make a Diviner, definitely look into C.Champion for the Wizard alternate class feature to spontaneously cast all divination spells that you know, like a cleric can spont. cast cure spells.  It costs you a level 5 (or higher) Wizard bonus feat, well worth it IMO.  And Spell Compendium alone will add enough good divination spells to your spell book that you'll have at least one useful one to cast each spell level.  I particularly enjoy the Unluck spell.  And everyone loves Assay Spell Resistance.


----------



## Dandu (Jun 1, 2010)

Byronic said:


> Edit: If it's important, the PHB 1, Complete Series and the Faerun books are all allowed.



Someone please prevent me from recommending either the Incantatrix or the Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 1, 2010)

Dandu said:


> Someone please prevent me from recommending either the Incantatrix or the Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil.




I was actually kinda interested in them. I know that they're very powerful, but are they a lot of fun?

Right now I'm going for a Divine Oracle/Loremaster thing to make a wizard who'll double as a priest of a God of Knowledge. 

Although I suppose I could make two more builds that focus on those two paths.... *needs to think of what will be fun*

Has anybody had good experiences with them?


----------



## Dandu (Jun 2, 2010)

They're very fun. They will also make the DM hate you if he does not expect it. I'd suggest going Wizard/Master Specialist/Something more balanced

Incidentally, if you want to play a specialist, Diviner isn't that powerful compared to a Transmuter or Conjurer.

Ban Enchantment as your second school, or Necromancy if you dislike negative energy, although Necromancy is fairly powerful.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 2, 2010)

My DM actually recommended item creation and the "Mage of the Arcane Order" prestige class. Must say, the idea of being able to switch spells on whim?

It sounds very very nice.  And I'm deadly curious to see what his ingame solution is for item creation...

So many choices.


----------



## Dandu (Jun 2, 2010)

Item creation requires time. This is hard to do if you are pressed for time.

I'd go Specialist Wizard 3/Master Specialist 2/MotAOX for starters.


----------



## Andion Isurand (Jun 9, 2010)

If you have a workplace you know is safe, you could try and get yourself a Dedicated Wright homonculus (Eberron CS, pg. 285) to save you the time of crafting.


----------



## Eldritch_Lord (Jun 10, 2010)

Andion Isurand said:


> If you have a workplace you know is safe, you could try and get yourself a Dedicated Wright homonculus (Eberron CS, pg. 285) to save you the time of crafting.




Or stick it in a _bag of holding_ or other safe, portable extradimensional space.


----------



## Dandu (Jun 10, 2010)

Bonus points if the bag is hidden in your pants so you can literally pull items out of your ass.


----------



## scruffygrognard (Jun 10, 2010)

Byronic said:


> Right now I'm going for a Divine Oracle/Loremaster thing to make a wizard who'll double as a priest of a God of Knowledge.




If you're going that route, be sure to be a cloistered cleric from Unearthed Arcana.  The extra skill points, added domain & spells, and lore ability are worth the loss of a few hit points, points of BAB and weapon/armor proficiencies.  

Besides, as a cleric/wizard, you're strength lies in your spells.


----------



## LuckyBoneDice (Jun 10, 2010)

I think divination is a good combo, if you are more apt to "predict your opponents next move." and for all of those who say Evocation sucks, if you are a Blaster Wizard, Evocation is your bread and butter. I actually say the Wizard's necromancy school isn't all that great, considering the spell list lacks "necromancy bread and butter" spells (Animate, Raise, ect.)

For a specialized diviner, I suggest the following:

Race: Human (Meets PrC Qualifications)
Class: Specialized Diviner (dropping Necromancy and enchantmant) with Spontaneous divination 5/Master Specialist 2/Mage of the Arcane Order 2/Human Paragon 3/Red Wizard of Thay 4/Divine Oracle 2/Fatespinner 2

Since you can see into the past, present, and future all at the same time, Your opponent cannot pull a fast one on you


----------



## SocratesOnFire (Jun 17, 2010)

Divination is the single most powerful school in the game, as any DM of mine knows. The ability to unravel the entirety of an opponent's buffs and items with a Stilled/Silenced Analyze Dweomer during precombat dialog is unmatchable (spamming Dispel Magic during combat is also extremely powerful, as magic items have minimum caster levels). Using Scry, Greater Arcane Sight, Permanent Arcane Sight, Contact Other Plane, and Legend Lore give any wizard the only thing he needs to win any battle: forewarning for his spell selection...


----------



## LuckyBoneDice (Jun 20, 2010)

SocratesOnFire said:


> Divination is the single most powerful school in the game, as any DM of mine knows. The ability to unravel the entirety of an opponent's buffs and items with a Stilled/Silenced Analyze Dweomer during precombat dialog is unmatchable (spamming Dispel Magic during combat is also extremely powerful, as magic items have minimum caster levels). Using Scry, Greater Arcane Sight, Permanent Arcane Sight, Contact Other Plane, and Legend Lore give any wizard the only thing he needs to win any battle: forewarning for his spell selection...



 Divination ftw. I am gonna be running a Focused Specialist/Red Wizard


----------



## SonicAutumn (Sep 19, 2021)

Dandu said:


> They're very fun. They will also make the DM hate you if he does not expect it. I'd suggest going Wizard/Master Specialist/Something more balanced
> 
> Incidentally, if you want to play a specialist, Diviner isn't that powerful compared to a Transmuter or Conjurer.
> 
> Ban Enchantment as your second school, or Necromancy if you dislike negative energy, although Necromancy is fairly powerful.



Spoken like someone who has never broken games with divination


----------



## CapnZapp (Sep 28, 2021)

SonicAutumn said:


> Spoken like someone who has never broken games with divination



Divination is a weak school! It has nothing on the mighty school of thread necromancy!


----------

